# Favorite Country Song



## Remington06 (Mar 7, 2005)

List your favorite country song of all time or your favorite country artist of all time

I have a few

Hurt by Johnny Cash
Best I Ever Had by Gary Allan

Artist

Either Garth Brooks, Johnny Cash, or Big and Rich


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

The only thing i have to say is

*CHRIS LEDOUX

you will be missed
*


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

"So lonesome i could cry"-HANK SR.


----------



## Trois_Beaux_Canards (Dec 14, 2005)

El Paso - Marty Robbins


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Almost all Country is good, it is so hard to pick. I like a ton of songs. 

If I had to pick, I suppose George Strait would be my favorite. 51 number ones and counting. He has so many great songs. I think "Heartland" or "Run" are probably two of my favorites.

Its amazing how you can relate your life to many Country songs. So many memories and good times.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

George Strait - Unwound :beer:


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

Tim Mcgraw---The Cowboy in me :beer:


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Ha- Look at my signature. :beer:


----------



## Remington06 (Mar 7, 2005)

maple lake duck slayer said:


> Its amazing how you can relate your life to many Country songs. So many memories and good times.


couldn't say it any better, my life seems like one long country song


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

When I get where Im going -Brad Paisley


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

Hillbilly Shoes by Montgomery Gentry, or Boondocks by Little Big Town.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I dont listen to Country much.. But there are a couple out there that I dont mind listening to..
But I like:

Country boy can survive &
anything by David Allen Coe.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

El Paso- Marty Robbins
Heartland-George Strait


----------



## cranehunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Montana Cafe - Hank Williams Jr.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

How do you like me now - Toby Keith


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Copperhead Road--- Steve Earle
Guitar Town---Steve Earle
Right Where I Need To Be--- Gary Allen
She'll Leave You With A Smile--- George Strait
The Dance--- Garth Brooks
Chatahochie-- Alan Jackson
Holy Water--- Big & Rich
Folsum Prison--- Johnny Cash
Fishin In The Dark----Nitty Gritty Dirt Band
Grandpa--- The Judds


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

My Hometown - Charlie Robinson


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

"I was born a man of constant sorrow" by soggy bottom boys

Marty Robbins "Laredo"


----------



## SmellCat (Jul 28, 2004)

Sunday Mornin' Comin Down-Johnny Cash

I can really relate to that one about once a week!


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Long Haired Country Boy - Charlie Daniels 
No Where Road - Steve Earle

Is has been really hard for me to listen to any of the newer country music. I personally think that they all kind of sound the same after Garth Brooks came around. I know there is plenty of room there to disagree but that is just my personal feeling.


----------



## Curtis (May 5, 2005)

Hands down best country song is "Red Dirt Road" By Brooks and Dunn
Otherwise; for Classics: "Teddy Bear" By Red Soviane

Or "One peice at a time" or "Boy Named Sue" By johnny Cash.

Curtis


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Then there is David Allen Coe "If I ain't country you can kiss my ***"
:lol:


----------



## ndfarmboy (Jan 7, 2006)

Copenhagen.....Chris Ledoux

That was my Grandfathers favorite song. It always made him giggle. Lost Gpa in 2004. That song always brings good memories and a smile to my face.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Theme from the Dukes of Hazzard.

Waylan Jennings "Just a Good Ole Boys"


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

"Let them be little" Billy Dean

"Born Country" Alabama

"Folsom Prison Blues" *CASH*

"Sam's Place" Buck Owens

"Lay you down" Conway Twitty "Tweety"

"My town" Montgomery Gentry

"Killin time" Clint Black

"There goes my life" Kenney Chesney

"The race is on" George Jones/Sawyer Brown

"Highwayman" The Highwaymen

I'd also like to include (if I may) any Shania Twain video and Miranda Lambert's Kerosene. :wink: 
:beer:


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

*SAWYER BROWN*

"The Boys and Me"

"Some Girls Do"


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

BenelliBlaster said:


> My Hometown - Charlie Robinson


great song, but isn't roberson not robinson


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Charlie Robison


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

my bad


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Cheap Seats- Alabama (reminds me of the Minnesota Twins)

BEER RUN- Garth Brooks (reminds me i need beer)

Loredo, Chics dig it- Chris Cagle (just good songs)

She thinks my 4230's (tractors) sexy, Big star- Kenney Chesney( reminds me of small town ND)

Boy Named Sue- Johnny Cash (reminds me not to screw with a guy with a funny name)

Six Pack Summer- Phil Vassar( reminds me i drank beer this summer and it was good)

Baby Girl- Sugarland ( reminds me of college i.e. "Dear mom and dad please send (beer) money i'm so broke that it ain't funny." Never did mention the beer part to them.)

And too many other good ones to mention


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Some of my favorites:

Remember When - Alan Jackson

Whisky For My Men (Beer for my horse)- Toby Keith and Willie Nelson

Sunday Morning Coming Down - Johnny Cash

The Man Comes Around - Johnny Cash

My Maria - Brooks and Dunn (never knew anyone named Maria but I just like how the song sounds)


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

1.fishin in the dark.
2.Whatever that song is that Toby Kieth wrote right after 9-11.
3 country boy can survive by Hank Jr.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Bobby Ann Mason
Heartland
Copperhead road
The Dance
Hicktown


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

I love Sawyer Brown! so most songs they sing!


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Okay, I have no idea how you guys do this. There is no chance that I could pick out a favorite counrty song, they are all so great. Here's a few though, it was hard just nailing these down! Country music is like pizza, even if it's bad, it's still pretty good!

"Dance Little Jean"-Nitty Gritty Dird Band
"Love Needs a Holiday"-Reba McEntire

ANYTHING BY GRETCHAN WILSON, she's definatly my favorite. I did a ride-along with the FM Ambulance, just so I would be sure to get closer than front row at her concert here in Fargo. And on vacation this summer, my dad even drove out of the way, so we could go visit Gretchan's hometown-Pocahantas, Illinois!

My _favorite_-favorites by Gretchan Wilson would have to be:

"Homewrecker" Theme song of this chick that everybody (well-every woman, the two of us there) at the Wild Game Feed hated two years ago. I'm sure all of you small town people know some woman that doesn't belong somewhere, and hits on all of the men non-stop. Actually, now that I think of it, you guys probably like those gals...

"Chariot" Song about a Trans Am...what else is there to say???

"Holdin' You" Great love song about a man who holds a woman together!

"California Girls" Just read my signature line...

"Skoal Ring" A woman that don't need a diamond ring, only a man with a skoal ring.

"Politically Uncorrect" Song done with Merle Haggard, need I say more?


----------



## Young'in (Feb 1, 2006)

Heres my favorites
Hick Town- Jason Aldean
Highway man- Highwaymen
Liven in fast forward- Kenny Chesney
Keg in the closet- Kenny Chesney
The Gambler- Kenny Rodgers
BoonDocks- Little Big Town
Gone- Montgomery Gentry
Holy water- Big and Rich
****** Tonk U- Toby Keith
Baby Likes to rock it- The Tractors
Convoy- Paul Brandt

Can't wait till this summer gonna go see Big And Rich and Allan Jackson In Sask


----------



## hittemup (Jan 9, 2006)

Steve Earle music is pretty much all great.

I also gotta mention The Rodeo Song, now who doesn't like that song.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Old stuff? For the Good Times- Ray Price
New stuff? I'm Not As Good As I Once Was- Toby Kieth
Homnestly, I can listen to and enjoy almost anything...........except............Eminem, the little puke.
Burl


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

> I can listen to and enjoy almost anything...........except............Eminem, the little puke.


You said it perfect. :thumb:


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

^ Oh, sad. I just had Eminem in my CD player today. It's a once a year thing. ^


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

What's the deal??????????????

:lol: :lol: :lol: No Dixie Chicks so far....................

Give me any of the early Hank Jr., Walon, Willie, Alan Jackson,


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Ha, I for got about Convoy by Paul Brant good song :beer:


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

how about "Better of in a pine box" by Doug Stone.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Some of my favorites.

Tim McGraw- The Cowboy in Me
Blake Shelton- Ol Red
George Strait- She'll leave You with a Smile
Brooks and Dunn- Beautiful Mess and My Maria
Montgomery Gentry- My Town
Anything by Toby Keith


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I see some of y'all know some sh*t kick'in, toad rippin' country western. :lol: 
:beer:

"Big Bad John" Jimmy Dean
"Heroes and friends" Randy Travis
"The Battle of New Orleans" and "Sink the Bismark" Johnny Horton
"Harper Valley P.T.A" Jeannie C. Riley
"A few ole country boys" Randy Travis/George Jones (duet) 
"Six days on the road" Dave Dudley/Sawyer Brown
"Cherokee Fiddle" Johnny Lee
"Who's gonna fill there shoes" George "the Possom" Jones


----------



## Chris W. (Apr 27, 2005)

Keep 'em coming guys. I am working on a nwe country CD for the roadtrips and so far I have some new additions I forgot about. Great thread!


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Remington 7400 wrote:


> Brooks and Dunn- Beautiful Mess and My Maria


Beautiful Mess is by Diamond Rio. Just an FYI. :wink:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Ranger_Compact said:


> And on vacation this summer, my dad even drove out of the way, so we could go visit Gretchan's hometown-Pocahantas, Illinois!
> "


Is that you in that picture then?


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Ben Elli said:


> Is that you in that picture then?


Yep.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

OK so how about this comprehensive list of all timers? If you program your Ipod with these 32 songs.. you'll never go wrong! :wink:

"Born Country" - Alabama 
"The Dance" - Garth Brooks
"My Hometown" - Charlie Robison
"Red Dirt Road" - Brooks and Dunn 
"She'll leave You with a Smile" - George Strait
"Heartland" - George Strait
"Blue Clear Sky" - George Strait
"Check yes or no" - George Strait
"I Cross My Heart" - George Strait
"Courtesy of the Red, White and Blue (The Angry American)" - Toby Keith
"Shoulda Been a cowboy" - Toby Keith
"American Soldier" - Toby Keith
"Where Were You (When The World Stopped Turning)" - Alan Jackson
"Forever And Ever, Amen" - Randy Travis
"Mamas Don't Let Your Babies Grow Up To Be Cowboys" - Willie Nelson & Waylon Jennings
"When I Call Your Name" - Vince Gill
"Everywhere" - Tim McGraw
"It's Your Love" - Faith Hill and Tim McGraw
"Bobbie Sue" - Oak Ridge Boys
"Hypnotize the Moon" - Clay Walker
"When I Said I Do" - Clint Black & Lisa Hartman Black
"She Don't Know She's Beautiful" - Sammy Kershaw
"I Swear" - John Michael Montgomery
"The Dirt Road" - Sawyer Brown
"Amazed" - Lonestar
"What Might Have Been" - Little Texas
"You Had Me From Hello" - Kenny Chesney
"Every Light in the House is On" - Trace Adkins
"Livin' In a Moment" - Ty Herndon
"I Don't Call Him Daddy" - Doug Supernaw
"Every Once In a While" - BlackHawk
"I'm Not Strong Enough To Say No" - BlackHawk
"Fishin' In The Dark" - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band

Ryan


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> Remington 7400 wrote:
> Quote:
> Brooks and Dunn- Beautiful Mess and My Maria
> 
> Beautiful Mess is by Diamond Rio. Just an FYI.


My mistake, it was late when I typed that, thought one thing typed another!


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

highway man - highwaymen
the good stuff - kenny chesney
back where i come from - kenny chesney
six pack summer - phil vasaar
get drunk and be someboday - toby keith
the dance - garth brooks 
gambler - kenny rogers
lifes a dance - john micheal montgomery
mud on the tires - brad pasley


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

I'd have to say that me and my boyfriend's theme song the other night was "Little Moments" by Brad Paisley. I attempted giving Aaron a haircut before his job interview, and lets just say it wasn't the prettiest thing ever. At first it looked horrible, he looked like one of the Beatles with his little bowl cut. Before I gave him the mirror to look at it, I said, "You know what a $80.00 haircut looks like?" He said "yeah..." Then I replied, "Well, just think about what a free haircut looks like!" He bursted out laughing, and the laughing almost turned to tears when he saw it. But the next morning he put gel in his hair like usual, and it looked 100% better! I guess I just wasn't used to seeing him without the gel.


----------



## Mannlicher (Sep 18, 2005)

"I remember the day, that Clayton Delaney died"
Tom T Hall

"Some Broken Hearts Never Mend"
Don Williams


----------



## Remington06 (Mar 7, 2005)

i forgot a few songs so here you go

Modern Day Bonnie and Clide (sp)
Devil Went Down To Georgia
Desperado
What Was I Thinking
You Do Your Thing
Watermelon Crawl
I'm From The Country

Anything from Johnny Horton's Makes History CD 
Clint Black and Toby Keith


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

Whats whith this am i the only one who listens to Chris LeDoux?


----------



## bowshot (Feb 15, 2006)

kiss my country *** by rhett akins, not sure on the spelling, has to be my new theme song but bobby pinson has a good cd going


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Remington06 said:


> List your favorite country song of all time or your favorite country artist of all time
> 
> I have a few
> 
> ...


Im pretty sure Johnny Cash redid Hurt that its originally a nine inch nails song.

That or i dont know if this is the name but
A country boy can survive


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

If think NIN wrote the song for Cash to perform, but never played it themselves.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Cadillac Style-Sammy Kershaw
The one I loved back then-George Jones
White Lightnin'-George Jones
Finally Friday-George Jones
Choices-George Jones
One Woman Man-George Jones
From the Window Up Above-George Jones
Grand Tour-George Jones
Country Boy Can Survive-Hank Jr.
The South's Gonna Rattle Again-Hank Jr.
Why Can't We All Just Get A Long Neck?-Hank Jr.
Women I've Never Had-Hank Jr.
All My Rowdy Friends Are Comin Over Tonight-Hank Jr.
All My Rowdy Friends Have Settled Down-Hank Jr.
Born To Boogie-Hank Jr.
Family Tradition-Hank Jr.
Cajun Baby-Hank Jr.
Anything Ernest Tubb
Anything Hank Thompson
Cold, Cold Heart-Hank Sr.
I Saw the Light-Hank Sr.
Lost Highway-Hank Sr.
Hey Good Lookin'-Hank Sr.
ANYTHING CHRIS LEDOUX
Never Even Called Me By My Name-D.A.C.
The Ride-D.A.C.
Long Haired *******-Charlie Daniels Band
EVERY SONG WILLIE NELSON EVER WROTE OR SANG
Next to you, Next to me-Shenandoah
Two Dozen Roses-Shenandoah
Cumberland Road-Shenandoah
Killin' Time-Clint Black
Nobody's Home-Clint Black
A Better Man-Clint Black
Never head a Waylon Jennings Song I haven't Loved(Too many to list)
Anyday Now- Mr. Milsap
No Gettin' Over Me- Mr. Milsap
Daydream's about Night things' Mr. Milsap
And the all time biggest stallion with the ladies
CONWAY TWITTY
Each one of those songs is my favorite.....
Let me guess, you thought I forgot....
Fightin' Side Of Me-Merle
Silver Wings-Merle
Mama Tried-Merle
Daddy Frank-Merle
Okie From Muskogee-Merle
Rainbow Stew-Merle
Carolyn-Merle
My Favorite Memory-Merle
Let's Chase Each Other Round the Room Tonight-Merle


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Everything by Faith Hill :lol:


----------



## Remington06 (Mar 7, 2005)

Yes, I did know that NIN preformed the song Hurt, but I prefer Johnny Cash singing it


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

dlip wrote:



> ANYTHING CHRIS LEDOUX


I second that... :beer:


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

When I get where I'm going By Brad Paisley or red neck yaught club


----------

